# Please make the TiVo HD correctly handle aspect ratios and resolutions



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

See thread http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=415737 for more information.

The TiVo HD has a set of bugs and misconfiguration which come together to make my viewing experience extremely difficult. I wish I could rename this thread to "Improve the WAF (wife acceptance factor) of the TiVo HD" 

My testing shows that 4:3 material output with Smart Screen and Native video enabled outputs a 4:3 video stream while 4:3 material output with 16:9 screen and Native outputs a 16:9 image in full and panel mode! Adding black bars reduces the already limited SD resolution.

I'd like the Tivo to output all video in it's native resolution, get high resolution menus and properly handle aspect ratios. I have created a list which shows how this is currently not possible -

Native video format with Smart Screen ratio display
Pros -
4:3 SD content output at 4:3 (704x480)
HD content output at 16:9
Cons -
Some menus in 480i while others in 720p causing resolution switches while navigating menus
16:9 480i content also output at 4:3. requires TV remote to stretch back to its correct format

Native video format with 16:9 aspect ratio display
Pros -
All menus in 720p
HD content output at 16:9
16:9 SD content output at 16:9
Cons -
_with full mode on TiVo._ *4:3 SD content output at 16:9* which requires the TV remote to shrink the mislabeled video. You then have to unshrink the video when viewing a true 480i 16:9 program
_with panel mode on TiVo._ *4:3 SD content output at 16:9* but has reduced resolution because black bars are sent with the video signal.

Most decent quality displays are able to automatically fill the screen with 16:9 images or shrink the screen for 4:3. 480i does not automatically imply an aspect ratio. 
The basic issue is that the TiVo needs to properly output a 4:3 flagged signal when 16:9 screen is selected. I have proven the TiVo is capable of outputting a properly flagged 4:3 image using the Smart Screen setting so the fix should be simple. Adding proper support for true 16:9 480i material would be a great bonus.

Thank you. I don't mind to perform any additional tests or be a guinea pig.


----------

